

Taps and Swipes: Intuition vs. Machine Learning in UX Design - w__w
http://minuum.com/taps-and-swipes/

======
neonkiwi
Interesting stuff. Do you have any insights as to why swipes with very long
displacements tend to be slower than medium-length swipes?

~~~
w__w
Some users would choose to make long conclusive swipes, rather than short
flicks. The swipes with very long displacements are only achieved by people
taking the time to make a slow calculated gestures. Also key to note here is
that we're tracking the final velocity of the strokes, rather than the overall
velocity.

